# Hard Disk problem.



## D@rekills4 (Mar 27, 2013)

So, I have a Seagate Barracuda 7200 RPM, 500 GB Hard Disk.
ST3500418AS

It's 3 years old and was working like a charm until the day my motherboard crashed and I gave it for repairs.

The repair guys were not able to fix it, so I got a new motherboard and I hooked up my 500 GB Hard Disk in it and it won't work. 

Using a Windows 7 DvD, I was able to get into the format and select which drive to install Windows menu but it kept giving me errors like "Cannot format this drive".
Most of the times it would just freeze.

And if I put it in another PC with Windows then it get stuck right after the boot screen.

However, the Hard Disk does get detected in the BIOS.

Requesting help.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 27, 2013)

if its still under warranty,you should send it for RMA.Otherwise you'll just have to replace it with a new drive


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2013)

install it as secondary drive(not boot drive) on another windows pc.install crystaldisk info & if it can detect the hdd then post screenshot of values here.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Mar 28, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> install it as secondary drive(not boot drive) on another windows pc.install crystaldisk info & if it can detect the hdd then post screenshot of values here.




I mentioned it, if I put it in another PC then it does not go beyond the boot screen.




And no, it's not under warranty.



Isn't there any way by which I can fix it?

Bumpity.


----------



## pratheeshps (Mar 28, 2013)

Have you backed up your HDD?

Sometimes Motherboard crash may affect the OS installation.One method is use an "Ubuntu" OS.

1.Install Ubuntu on a pendrive or a CD.

2.Plugin the pendrive [or CD],start the PC,select to boot from the pendrive & use the option "LiveCD" to boot into your PC.

NB: Don't select install since it may overwrite on your HDD.

3.After Login, you should check if your HDD can be accessed without any issues.If it is "Yes",then problem may be with the OS inside your HDD.If it is "No",HDD may be corrupted.

4.Ubuntu installation is a popular topic.Google it if you don't know how to do it.


Another option is to use a "Hiren's Boot CD".Download the iso file [abt 600 MB size] ,write to a CD as per the instruction & Boot from it.


Let me know if you have any further issues.


----------

